# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Музично-дидактичні вправи та ігри для дітей

## Elen2

Подоляночка 

Діти беруться за руки й стають у коло. Вибирають „подоляночку”. Діти співають, а „подоляночка” робить все те, про що вони співають:

Десь тут була подоляночка,
Десь тут була молодесенька.
Тут вона стояла,
До землі припала,
Личка не вмивала,
Бо води не мала.
Ой встань, встань, подоляночко.
Обмий личко, як ту шкляночку.
Візьмися в бочки, -
За свої скочки,
Підскочи до раю,
Бери сестру скраю.

„Подоляночка” вибирає когось з кола, і та стає на її місце.

Цурка 

Усі діти діляться на 2 команди і стають у два ряди один проти одного. Кожен хлопчик у руках тримає тичку, яка називається „цурковником”. Посередині, між рядами, лежить кулька, яка називається „цуркою”. Цю кульку кожна з команд намагається перекотити на протилежний бік. Діти тривалий час ведуть боротьбу у перекочуванні цієї кульки. Команда, до котрої наблизиться кулька, вважається переможеною. У „Цурку” діти іграють переважно взимку.

Панас 

Діти іграють у кімнаті. Одному з них зав”язують очі, ставлять біля порога і говорять:
Панас, Панас!
Не лови нас.
На тобі коробочку груш
Та мене не воруш.
Після цього діти тихенько ходять по кімнаті, а „Панас”, розкинувши руки, намагається піймати кого-небудь. Кого спіймає, той стає „Панасом”, і гра продовжується.

Панас - 2 

Грають хлопці та дівчата. За бажанням хтось стає „Панасом”, йому зав”язують очі хустинкою, виводять на середину площадки і звертаються з такими словами:
- Панасе, Панасе! На чому стоїш?
- На камені!
- Що продаєш?
- Квас!
- Лови курей, та не нас.
„Панас” починає ловити, і кого з гравців спіймає, той стає „Панасом”

Куці-баба 

У цю гру звичайно грають діти взимку у великій хаті. Одному з граючих зав”язують очі хусткою, ставлять на порозі і питають:
- Бабо, бабо! На чим стоїш?
- На глах-лободах.
- А що ти їси?
- У мене каша на полиці.
- А мені ж даси?
- Чорта з”їси!
Тоді ударяють його рукою, і всі тікають. Якщо „Куці-баба” когось спіймає – тому зав”язують очі. А якщо ні – продовжується гра.
- А чия то, бабо, каша на полиці стоїть?
- Моя.
- А я виїм.
- А я з києм.
- А я утечу.
- А я дожену.
- А я в ополонку.
- А я за головку.

І знову ударяють і розбігаються. Якщо „Куці-баба” нікого не зловить, повертається на своє місце.
- Бабо, бабо? Чиє то поросятко по смітнику ходить?
- Моє.
- Коли ти його заколеш?
- Завтра.
- А мені ж даси?
- Чорта з”їси.
Якщо і цього разу „Куці-баба” нікого не спіймає, завершують гру.
- Ти, бабо, сліпа?
- Сліпа, синочку, сліпа.
- Що ж тобі дать?
- Дай, синочку, борошенця на галушечки.
Хтось насипає бабі жменю піску абощо.

Ластівка 

Дві дівчинки беруться за руки і стають навпроти іншої пари, яка так само тримається за руки. Одна пара говорить:
- Печу, печу ластівки!
Інша питає:
- Нащо печешь? Лиха впечеш, лиха й піймаєш!...

Тоді дівчатка, котрі почали розмову, роз'єднують руки, і кожна біжить у протилежний бік. Інші двоє, кожна окремо, намагаються піймати перших, не давши їм з”єднатися. Якщо та пара, яка почала бігти першою, знову з”єднується, то їй припадає знову тікати, а другій парі – ловити. Якщо ж якусь з дівчаток, що почали гру, впіймають, то ця гра, що не збіглась, ловитиме, а інша – тікатиме.

Перепілка 

Діти беруться за руки і роблять коло. Посередині стоїть дівчинка – „перепілочка”. Всі співають:

А в перепілки да головка болить.
Тут була, тут була перепілочка,
Тут була краснопірочка.
„Перепілка” держиться за голову.

А в перепілки да очиці болять.
Тут була, тут була перепілочка,
Тут була краснопірочка.
„Перепілка” береться за очі.

А в перепілки підошви болять.
Тут була, тут була перепілочка,
Тут була краснопірочка.
„Перепілка” ударяє себе по підошвах.

А в перепілки да животик болить.
Тут була, тут була перепілочка,
Тут була краснопірочка.
„Перепілка” держиться за живіт.

А в перепілки да ушиці болять.
Тут була, тут була перепілочка,
Тут була краснопірочка.
„Перепілка” держиться за вуха.

А в перепілки да умер мужичок
Тут була, тут була перепілочка,
Тут була краснопірочка.
„Перепілка” плаче.

А в перепілки да ожив мужичок.
Тут була, тут була перепілочка,
Тут була краснопірочка.
„Перепілка” танцює.

Ти, перепілко, не корись, не корись,
Старшому, меншому поклонись, поклонись,
Куди хоч, перескоч, тільки трави не толоч.
„Перепілка” кланяється комусь з кола, і той стає „перепілкою”.

Коло „Царівна” 

Хлопці й дівчата, узявшись за руки, стають у коло, вибирають „царя” й „царівну”. Царівна перебуває в колі, Царевич – за ним. Усі співають:

Ой, у городочку, царівна, царівна,
А за городочком царів син, царів син.
Приступи, царенко, близенько, близенько,
Поклонись царівні низенько, низенько.
Поклонись, царенко, ще ближче, ще ближче,
Поклонись царівні ще нижче, ще нижче.
Пророби царівні вороточка, вороточка,
Вивези царівну з городочка, з городочка.
Обведи царівну кругом ряду, кругом ряду
Та й постав царівну у ряду, у ряду.

„Царевич” виконує все, про що йому проспівує, бере „царівну” за руку і ставить у ряд поруч із собою. Потім вибирають другого „Царя” й „Царівну”.

У довгої лози 

Усі гравці стають один за одним, обличчям у потилицю, на відстанні сажня, голову і спину нахиляють. Гравець, котрий стоїть позаду, розганяється, перестрибує через кожного і стає попереду всіх так само, як і всі гравці. За ним те саме робить другий, третій...
Позаяк при цій грі усі безперервно посуваються вперед, то щоб не зайти далеко, вони розвертаються в інший бік і продовжують грати.

Перстень 

Діти сідають рядком або колом. Беруть якусь маленьку річ, частіше перстень. Цей перстень кладуть у руки так, щоб відгадчик не знав, у кого цей перстень. А для цього діти наставляють руки, і той, що роздає перстень, кладе свої руки з перстнем в інші руки і, кому забажає, тому й опустить той перстень. Це все добре бережеться, щоб відгадчик не побачив перстня.Коли вже перстень розданий, той, хто відгадує, підходить до сидячих і каже:
Гадало, гадало
По полю ходило,
Дай, Боже, вгадать
І перстеньок взять.

Він підходить до дитини, яка, на його думку, має в своїх руках перстень. Коли ж угадає, то сідає на його місце, а той стає відгадчиком.
Коли відгадчик не вгадає, все повторюється знову, аж поки він не вгадає.

Заїнько 

Дівчатка та хлопчики стають у коло, побравшись за руки. Обраний „заїнько” ховається в кущі, а всі його просять:

Заїнько, заїнько, йди до нас,
Сіренький, сіренький, йди до нас.
Ой да кося, йди до нас.
Заїнько виходить з кущів і стає в середину кола. Тоді діти співають:

Заїнько, заїнько, лягай спать, 
Заїнько, сіренький, лягай спать.

Заїнько лягає спати. Тоді знову приспівують:
Заїнько, вставай,
Сіренький, вставай,
Ой да кося, вставай.

Заїнько встає. Його просять умитись, взутись, причесатись... Робить усе, що його просять. Нарешті кажуть:

Заїнько, заїнько, вдар тропачка,
Сіренький, сіренький, вдар тропачка.
Ой да кося, вдар тропачка.
Заїнько танцює і вибирає іншого на роль, а сам встає в коло.

Латки 

Діти збираються грати в лакти, хтось говорить:
- Давайте грати в латки.
Відразу ж б”є сусіда по плечу і тікає, примовляючи:
Латка-битка,
Шовкова нитка,
На мені не була,
На тобі ізгнила!

„Полатаний” переслідує втікача, але не промине „полатати” й іншого, хто потрапить під руку. Вдаривши, каже: „Латка”.
„Полатаний” намагається передати латку третьому....

Регіт 

Всі стають у ряд по два, а спереду один – „регіт”. „Регіт” каже:
Горю, горю, палаю,
Кого люблю, спіймаю!
Раз, два, три!
Остання пара – лети!

Остання пара біжить, „регіт” ловить. Кого вловив, з тим стає в пару, а той, хто лишився, буде „реготом”. Якщо „регіт” нікого не вловив, ця пара, що тікала, стає попереду, а „регіт” лишається „реготом”, аж поки когось не вловить.

Чий батько дужчий 

Двоє гравців сідають на землю, беруться за руки і, упершись ступнями ніг, намагаються перетягти один одного. Хто перетягне – той дужчий.

Мовчанка 

Коли діти дуже розкричаться, хтось нагадає про цю гру і скоромовкою проговорить:

Їду до дому
На зелену солому.
На тій соломі
Сидить жаба.
Хто писне,
Той жабу хлисне,
Мені можна говорити
Сто раз,
А іншому – ані раз.

Всі замовкають. Ведучий намагається кого-небудь викликати на розмову. Хто перший заговорить, той програв.

Гречка 

Усі діти стають попарно, беруться рука за руку, і кожен одну ногу тримає вільною рукою. Залишаючись на одній нозі, починають скакати в один бік, приспівуючи:
Ой, гук, гречки,
Чорні овечки,
А я гречки намелю,
Гречаників напечу.

*Фізкульхвилинки:*
1.Під час зарядки учитель ( а згодом і самі діти) читає віршика, а першокласники рухами показують те, про що у ньому говориться. В більш підготовленому класі право імпровізації надається самим учням, а в менш підготовленому їм має допомогти учитель.

На городі цап, цап. 
Капусточку хап, хап. 
Борідкою трусь, трусь. 
Капуст очку хрусь, хрусь. 
Ратичками туп, туп, 
Капуст очку хруп, хруп. 
А за цапом дід, дід. 
З батурою хтось, хтось. 
Цап як скоче: брик, брик. 
На все село крик, крик. 
На синяки дме, дме, 
Вигукує: „Ме, ме…” 
За ним Рябко та: „Гав, гав, 
От тобі, щоб не крав…” 

Ю.Будяк 

2.Трава низенька-низенька. 
Дерева високі-високі. 
Вітер дерево колише-гойдає. 
Птахи летять-відлітають, 
А діти тихенько за парти сідають. 

3. 
Виростем великими (діти стають на пальці ніг, руки вгору). 
Яблук нарвемо ( імітують зривання яблук обома руками). 
В кошики великі (розводять руки в сторони). 
Ми їх складемо ( присідають, імітуючи складання яблук). 

4. 
Раз – підняти руки вгору, 
Два –нагнутися додолу, 
Не згинайте, діти, ноги, 
Як торкаєтесь підлоги, 
Три, чотири – прямо стати, 
Будем знову починати. 
Хто зуміє присідати 
І ногам роботу дати? 
Раз – піднялись, два – присіли, 
Хай мужніє наше тіло. 
Хто втомився присідати, 
Може вже відпочивати. 
Руки в боки, руки так, 
Руки вгору, як вітряк. 

5. 
Раз – встав весь клас, 
Два, три – свою парту ти потри. 
Чотири, п’ять – на місце сядь. 

6. 
Ми писали, ми трудились, 
Наші руки вже стомились, 
А щоб гарно написати, 
Треба пальці розім’яти. 
Руки кілька раз тряхнемо 
І писати знов почнемо, 
Відпочивши дружно враз 
Приступив до праці клас. 

7. 
Столярки-молодці, 
Тешуть столики й стільці. 
Пилочками чики-чики, 
Молотками туки-туки. 
Чик-тук-туки, чик-тук-туки, 
В нас до праці здібні руки. 

8. 
Гойда-гойда, хить та хить – 
Щось на вітрі шелестить. 
Гей, на вітрі над водою 
Щось тріпоче бородою. 
Та зелена борода 
Синє небо підміта! 
Підмітає, шелестить. 
Гойда-гойда, хить та хить! 

М.Петренко 

9. 
Раз, два - усі пірнають,(Присідання) 
Три, чотири – виринають, 
П”ять, шість - на воді (Рухи руками) 
Кріпнуть крильця молоді, 
Сім, вісім, що є сили – 
Всі до берега приплили,(Руки на поясі, ходьба на місці) 
Дев”ять, десять – розгорнулись, 
Обсушились, потягнулись, 
І розбіглись, хто куди. (Сісти за парти). 

10. 
Трава низенька-низенька, ( Всі присіли) 
Дерева високі-високі.(Піднімають руки вгору) 
Вітер дерева колише-гойдає(Обертаються) 
То вліво, то вправо нахиляє (Нахил вправо, вліво) 
То вгору, то назад, (Потягуються вгору, назад) 
То вниз нагинає. (Нагинаються вперед) 
Птахи летять – відлітають, (Махають руками) 
А учні тихенько за парти сідають.(Всі сідають). 

11. 
Ми берізки і кленці. 
В нас маленькі стовбурці.(Встати) 
Ми в стрункі стаєм рядки. 
Виправляєм гілочки. (Руки поставили перед собою) 
Ледь зіп’ялись з корінців, 
Дістаємо промінців.(Руки підняти вгору) 
Ми стискаєм їх вогонь 
В зелені своїх долонь. (Стискають кулачки) 
Хилять свіжі вітерці 
Вліво-вправо стовбурці. (Нахили тулуба) 
Ще й верхівки кожен ряд 
Нахиля вперед-назад. (Вправи для шиї) 

12. 
Сірий зайчик сів і жде,(Присідають) 
Спритно вушками пряде. (Приклавши руки до вух розгинають, то згинають їх) 
Зимно зайчику стоять, 
Треба трошки пострибать.(Стрибають). 
Пострибавши – відпочить. (Сідають за парти). 

13. 
Вийшов в поле боровик, (Виходять з-за парт) 
Та й узявся в боки, (Беруться в боки) 
Бо він бачити не звик – (Розводять руками) 
Обрії широкі. 
Покрутився на нозі, (Крутяться на одній нозі) 
Реготом залився, 
Танцюристці бабочці(Нахили вперед) 
В пояс уклонився. 
Довго зайчика ганяв, (Біг на місці) 
Виспась на пісочку, 
Коли вечір вже настав – 
Викупавсь в струмочку.(Імітують рухи при плаванні). 

14. 
Щось не хочеться сидіти, 
Треба трохи відпочити. 
Руки вгору, руки вниз, 
На сусіда подивись. 
Руки вгору, руки в боки. 
Вище руки підніміть, 
А тепер їх опустіть. 
Плесніть, діти, кілька раз, 
За роботу, все гаразд. 

15. 
Я малюю зайчика ( Колові рухи руками над головою). 
Для вас - раз. 
Це у нього, бачите, (Руки кладуть на голову) 
Голова – два. 
Це у нього вуха (Піднімають руки вгору до вух) 
Догори – три. 
Це стирчить у нього хвостик (Повертають тулуб праворуч, ліворуч) 
Сірий – чотири. 
Це очиці весело горять – п’ять. (Прикладають руки до очей). 
Ротик, зубки – нехай ( Імітують жування моркви) 
Морквинку їсть – шість. 
Шубка тепла, хутряна (Плещуть в долоні). 
На нім – сім. 
Ніжки довгі, щоб гасав (Підскакують на місці) 
Він лісом – вісім. 
Ще довкола посаджу дерева („Садять дерево, притоптують ямку”) 
Я – дев’ять. 
І хай сонце сяє з піднебесся – десять. (Піднімаються на носках).

----------

Inganew (16.09.2016), Laduchka57 (21.12.2019), Борковская Н (01.07.2016), Валечка-Валюша (12.02.2017), ИннаНичога (04.02.2017), Иннуша (18.10.2017), Ирма 77 (29.06.2016), Людмилkа (14.11.2016), лядова (28.02.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, решила выставить игры здесь, хоть они и не музыкальные:
Ігри для дітей
Музичний марш.
 Дiти йдуть маршем по будинку або по дворi, або - якщо ви їм дозволите - по всiм кварталi ii грають на iграшкових духових музичних iнструментах. Дорослi можуть допомагати їм, граючи на iнших "музичних iнструментах", наприклад, на барабанах з каструль i коробок вiд вiвсяної кашi або тарiлках з наждакового паперу. Виберiть таку мелодiю, що всi дiти добре знають, наприклад: " Жив-Був у бабусi сiренький козлик" (тому що навiть таку мелодiю довiдатися буде практично неможливо!). 

Причепи ословi хвiст. 
Ми всi добре знаємо, як грати в цю гру. Ви можете купити неї в магазинi або створити своїми руками, намалювавши осла (або будь-яка iнша тварина, наприклад, корову, кiшку або свинку) на великому аркушi товстого пергаменту. 

Музичний пакет з речами. 
За кiлька тижнiв до вечiрки почнiть збирати у великий смiттєвий пакет рiзний смiшний одяг, взуття, шарфи, пальто, капелюхи й шапки, клоунськi носи, чоловiчi нiчнi сорочки, лижнi окуляри й т.д. Наберiть повний пакет таких речей. Зберiть дiтей навколо пакета з речами, дайте одному з них у руки яблуко й включите музику. Поки музика грає, дiти повиннi якнайшвидше передавати яблуко по колу. Коли музика замовкає, ребенок, у якого в руках облилося яблуко, повинен пiдiйти до пакета й, закривши ока, дiстати з нього одну рiч i надягти неї на себе. Потiм музи- па знову починає грати, i так доти , поки всi речi на будуть розiбранi. 

Кидання монеток. 
Дайте кожному ребенку по десяти дрiбних монеток. Ребенок коштує прямо й намагається закинути нiс монетки, одну за одною, у ємнiсть, що коштує в його нiг. 
Карусельнi конячки. 
Ванночки й фонтани. 
Парковi або садовi ослони. 
Штучнi або живi рослини й дерева. 
Невеликий танцпол. 
Плакати. 
Дзеркальнi кулi. 
Неоновi знаки.




Гра iз прищiпками. 
Купите набiр рiзнобарвних пластмасових прищiпок для бiлизни. Прикрiпите до одягу кожного гостя по однiй прищiпцi й починайте гру. Поставте таймер на двадцять хвилин, за цей час нiхто не може говорити слово "нi". Цiль гри полягає в тому, щоб задавати iншим гостям питання, намагаючись змусити їх сказати "нi". Гiсть, що все-таки говорить "нi", вiддає свою прищiпку тому, кому вдалося його пiдловити. По закiнченнi вiдпущених двадцяти хвилин виграє гiсть, у якого буде бiльше всiх прищiпок. 

До речi, у дуже схожу гру часто грають на девичниках перед весiллям, гра триває всю вечiрку. Гостям повiдомляють, що їхню прищiпку забере та, хто помiтить їх сидячими, поклавши ногу на ногу. Виграє та гостя, що пiймає найбiльше жiнок зi схрещеними ногами. 

Аналiз почерку.
 У запрошеннях попросите кожного гостя вiдповiсти на них письмово так, щоб одержати вiд них по нескольку рядкiв, написаних вiд руки, i зробити це не пiзнiше, нiж за два тижнi до вечiрки. За цi два тижнi професiйний графолог зможе зробити аналiз почеркiв ваших гостей i на їхнiй пiдставi описати риси характеру кожного гостя. Цi описи треба перенести на окремий аркуш пiд кодовими iменами. На вечiрцi гостi по описах намагаються вгадати справжнє iм'я того, про кого мова йде. Докладний аналiз почерку кожного гостя потiм лунає хазяям цих почеркiв, що незмiнно викликає загальний захват. 

Гра в спостережливiсть. 
Розташуєте на пiдношеннi 15-20 невеликих предметiв, наприклад, складаний нiж, олiвець, вилку й т.д. Попросите свого друга або члена родини пронести пiдношення по кiмнатi, показуючи його всiм гостям. Усiм лунає папiр i ручки, i як тiльки ваш друг з пiдношенням виходить iз кiмнати, ви просите гостей якнайдетальнiше описати вашого друга (колiр волось i око, у що вiн одягнений i т.д. ). Гостi, звичайно, починають нити й кричати: "Нечесно!", новий кiнцi кiнцiв заспокоюються й намагаються пригадати все, що можуть, про вашого друга. Приз виграє гiсть, що склав найбiльш точний опис. 

Гра в дiзнавання. 
Це ще одне смiшне змагання чоловiкiв i жiнок. Простягнiть у кiмнатi бiлизняну мотузку й повiсьте на неї пари простирадл. Нехай чоловiки сховаються за простирадлами так, щоб виднi були тiльки їхнi голi ноги нижче колiн. Кожна жiнка намагається пiзнати ноги свого партнера, коштуючи на вiдзначеному мiсцi перед простирадлами. Потiм простирадла знiмаються, i жiнки, що вгадали, одержують призи. (Якщо грати будуть пари, якi вже якийсь час були разом, ви зачудуєтеся, як багато жiнок не зможуть довiдатися ноги своїх партнерiв!) 

У цiєї гри є трохи не менш забавних варiантiв. Наприклад, можна прорiзати в простирадлi дiрки, i чоловiки постараються довiдатися своїх жiнок по одному оку, або чоловiка просунуть у дiрки носи, а їхньої партнерки будуть ворожити, хто з них хто. (Це мiй улюблений варiант, тому що немає нiчого смiшнiше, нiж ряд носiв, що стирчать iз дiрок у простирадлi.)


Хто я?. 
Це прекрасна гра для знайомства, тому що вона концентрує увагу гостей друг на другу й на розмовi. Купите паперовi картки розмiром приблизно 8 на 13 сантиметрiв i напишiть на них iмена вiдомих людей або персонажiв. Прикрiпите картку з iм'ям до спини кожного гравця. Таким чином, кожний зможе бачити iмена всiх iнших, але не своє власне. Гравцi повиннi вгадати, чиї iмена прикрiпленi до їхнiх спин, задаючи один одному питання. Кожний гравець iз задати тiльки три питання за один раз, на кожний з яких потрiбно вiдповiдати "так" або "нi", наприклад: "Я живу зараз?", "Я жiнка?" або "Я американець?". Той, хто першим вiдгадає, що написано в нього на спинi, виграє приз. До речi, запасiться додатковими призами на той випадок, якщо прийде влаштовувати фiнал. 

Загадковий гiсть. 
Роздайте всiм гостям олiвцi, папiр i список з п'яти питань, якi треба задати максимальнiй кiлькостi людин за 20 хвилин. По закiнченнi 20 хвилин хазяїн описує "загадкового гостя", i перший, хто його довiдається, виграє. Цiль гри, звичайно, полягає в тому, щоб допомогти всiм гостям ближче познайомитися один з одним. Ви можете придумати свої питання, а я даю вам трохи для приклада: 
Ваше хобби? 
Ваша професiя? 
Скiльки у вас дiтей? 
Скiльки у вас братiв i сестер? 
Звiдки ви родом? 
Де ви ходили в школу? 

Гра на запам'ятовування. 
Нехай гостi сядуть у коло й хто-небудь почне гру, назвавши своє iм'я й хобби, наприклад: "Мене кличуть Джинни, i я захоплююся садiвництвом". Сидячий поруч людина повторює цю iнформацiю й додає свою: "Її кличуть Джинни, i вона захоплюється садiвництвом. Мене кличуть Джим, i моє хобби - класичнi автомобiлi". Потiм третя людина повторює їхнi iмена й хобби й додає свої: "Її кличуть Джинни, i вона захоплюється садiвництвом. Його кличуть Джим, i його хобби - класичнi автомобiлi. Мене кличуть Джейл, i я люблю шити плюшевих ведмедикiв". i так далi.


Гра: “Віршограй”

актуальність: для батьків і вихователі

Основна мета гри:
розвивати уважність та мислення шляхом зацікавлення дитини веселим віршиком, гарним, яскравим зображеннями пухнастиків – тварин, м’якою іграшкою, тощо.
Хід гри:
Батьки розкладають перед дитиною яскраві картки з зображенням тварин, іграшки-тваринки, гарні фотографії (або ловлять свого домашнього котика). Дитина знайомиться з звірятами, далі, звертаючись до дитини, читаємо вірш і пропонує знайти до нього картинку (предмет який ми приготували).
Як додаток, можна ускладнити: визначити це свійська, чи дика тварина; назвати характерні ознаки поведінки та зовнішності тваринки; чим можуть буди сході свійська та дика тварина (наприклад: свинка та дикий кабан; кролик та  заєць; вовк та собака).


    Рекомендуємо Вам наступні вірші:

Заєць в лузі
    Заєць в лузі сіно косить,
    А зайчиха в скирту зносить, 
    А малесенькі зайчата,
    Куцохвостики вухаті,
    Возять возом сіно в хату,
    Щоб було м’якенько спати.
                       А. Костецький

Малюнок
    Жваві очі, гостре личко –
    Намальована лисичка.
    Біля неї лисенятко –
    Мов каштанове зернятко.
    Щоб спочить могла лисичка – 
    Трохи кущиків, травички.
                    Т. Майжалович
Їжачок           
    Ходить лісом їжачок,
    За плечима – рюкзачок.
    Він збира грибочки,
    Висипає в бочку,
    Солить їх на зиму
    І ласує ними.
        І. Січовик

Котик

    Котик мився язичком,
    Я прийшов із рушничком.
    - Ось,- кажу – рушник приніс:
    Витри вуха, витри ніс!
    а рушник не глянув котик:
    Витер лапкою свій ротик.
                Г. Гриненко

Ведмідь

Буркотливий, вайлуватий
Ходить лісом дід кудлатий.
Одягнеться в кожушину,
Мед шукає і ожину.
Літом любить полювати.
Взимку – у барлозі спати.
Як зачує він весну,
Прокидається від сну. 
                В. Гринько
Коза

    Йде коза під парканом,
    Щось думала погане:
           -Ме-ме-ме! Капусту хочу!
        Зараз на город заскочу.
        Песик в буді, мабуть спить,
        Буду шкоду я робить!
        Ме-е-е!
                В. Паро нова

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Вовк
    Ходить хмуро між дубами,
    Хижо клацає зубами.
    Весь, як є – жорстока лють,
    Очі так її і ллють.
    Зачаївся і примовк.
    Грізний звір цей, звісно, вовк.

                 В. Гринько 

  Дидактична гра: “Яка буква зайва?”

Мета: 
вправляти дітей, у розрізнянні і називанні букв, розвивати мислення, пам’ять, виховувати самостійність.
Обладнання: 
картки з зображенням букв.
Хід гри
Вихователь на дошці виставляє картку з буквами, діти повинні уважно розглянути і назвати зайву букву.
Ускладнення: 
Поступово збільшити кількість букв.

Дидактична гра: “Де друга половинка слова?”


Мета: 
закріплювати вміння дітей складати слова з двох частин; вдосконалювати техніку читання; розвивати логічне мислення; виховувати самовтійність.

Матеріал: 
картки, на яких написані частини слів.

Хід гри


Вихователь висипає з коробки всі картки і повідомляє, що в лісі зайчик вчився писати, але писав він на маленьких клаптиках паперу, на яких вміщалась лише частина слова. Налетів вітер і змішав всі клаптики. Давайте допоможемо зайчику знайти початок і кінець слова (початок слова завжди з рискою, а кінець без неї).


Дидактична гра: “Зачаровані картки”


Мета: 
вправляти дітей у розпізнаванні букв та читанні слів; розвивати логічне мислення; виховувати зосередженність.

Матеріал: 
картки з написаними словами, які наполовину закриті.

Хід гри


Вихователь роздає дітям картки і пропонує подумки дописати верхню, або нижню частину букв і назвати зачароване слово.


Дидактична гра: “Склади квітку”


Мета: 
вправляти дітей у читанні слів різної складності, та умінні виділяти перший звук у словах, співвідносити його з буквою; розвивати фонематичний слух, виховувати любов до природи.

Обладнання: 
серединки квіток з написаною буквою, пелюстки зі словами.

Хід гри


Вихователь звертає увагу на килимок, і пояснює дітям, що на галявині сумують серединки від квітів. Сильний вітер відірвав пелюстки і переплутав їх. Пропонує дітям повернути кожній квітці її пелюстки. Діти повинні взяти пелюстку, прочитати слово, яке на ній написане і покласти пелюстку біля відповідної серединки. 

Ускладнення: 
Вихователь пропонує квіти з більшою кількістю пелюсток, та слова з більшою кількістю складів.

Дидактична гра: “Чарівні хмаринки”

Мета: 
продовжувати вчити дітей виділяти звуки в слова, знаходити їх місце в слові, підбирати слова із заданим звуком, розвивати фонематичний слух; виховувати допитливість.
Хід гри
Вихователь говорить про те, що сьогодні на небі з’явились сумні хмаринки, вони розгубили свої краплинки. Пропонує дітям вибрати хмаринку і підібрати до неї краплинки. В назвах зображених предметів є звук, який відповідає букві з хмаринки.

Н – вибирають з 3-4 краплинок;
С – вибирають з 4-5 краплинок;
В – вибирають з 5-6 краплинок.


Дитячі розвиваючі ігри на вулиці, ігри для дітей у школі і в дитячому садку (частина друга) 
М'яч сусідові 
Діти стоять по колу на відстані одного кроку одне від одного. Ведучий стоїть за колом. Гравці передають м'яч то направо, то наліво, але обов'язково сусідові. Завдання ведучого - торкнутися м'яча. Якщо ведучому це вдалося, то гравець у кого був м'яч, стає ведучим.

Вудка 
Учасники стають в коло. ведучий в центрі крутить мотузку, на кінці якої маленький набивний м'яч. М'яч повинен проходити під ногами гравців. Хто зачепить мотузку, тимчасово вибуває з гри. Виграють ті, хто жодного разу не зачепив мотузку. 
Зайвий на прогулянці 
Діти парами, взявшись за руки, прогулюються по колу. Два ведучих: один тікає, другий - наздоганяє. Тікаючий, щоб втекти від переслідування, бере за руку одного з пари. Тоді той, хто залишився, стає зайвим - тікає. Коли наздоганяючий доторкнеться до тікаючого, вони міняються ролями. 
Ціль 
Діти стоять за лінією кола. У центрі кола - ведучий. В одного з гравців м'яч. Ті, що стоять за колом, кидають м'яч у ведучого, намагаючись попасти в нього, або передають м'яч товаришеві, щоб той зробив кидок. Ведучий бігає, ухиляючись від ударів м'яча. Гравець, який не попав м'ячем у ведучого, стає на його місце. 
Шишки, жолуді, горіхи 
Діти встають трійками і, взявшись за руки, утворюють коло. Кожен з трійки має назву: «шишки», «жолуді», «горіхи». Ведучий знаходиться за межами кола. Ведучий вимовляє слово «горіхи» (або «шишки», «жолуді»), і всі гравці, які мають цю назву, міняються місцями, а ведучий намагається зайняти чиєсь місце. Якщо це йому вдається, то він стає горіхом ( «жолудем», «шишкою»), а той, хто залишився без місця, стає на місце ведучого. 
Стрибучі горобчики 
На підлозі чи землі креслиться коло діаметром 4м. Ведуча "кішка" стає в середині кола, інші учасники гри - "горобці". Вони знаходяться поза колом. За сигналом вихователя "горобці" починають стрибати в коло і вистрибувати з нього. Спійманий залишається в центрі. Коли попадаються всі "горобці", вибирається нова кішка. Перемагає той, хто жодного разу не попався, і кішка, що зуміла швидше за інших спіймати всіх "горобців ". 
Два морози 
На протилежних сторонах майданчика, на відстані 10-20 метрів відзначаються лініями "дім" і "школа". Вибирається два "морози". Інші діти розташовуються за лінією "дому", посередині стоять два "морози". "Морози" звертаються до дітей: "Ми два брати молоді, два морози вдалі". Один каже: "Я мороз - червоний ніс", інший каже - "Я мороз - синій ніс". Разом кажуть: "Хто з вас наважиться в дорогу пуститися?" Всі діти відповідають: "Не боїмося ми загроз, і не страшний нам мороз!" Після цих слів діти тікають з "дому" в "школу". "Морози" ловлять їх і "заморожують". «Заморожені» зупиняються і стоять нерухомо. "Морози" звертаються до дітей з тими ж словами, а ті, перебігаючи назад в "дім", торкаючись до дітей, "розморожують" їх. "Морози" намагаються "заморозити" решту учасників. Після двох перебіжок з неспійманих призначають нову пару "морозів", а спійманих відпускають. Повторюється 3-4 рази. Перемагає пара, що зловила більшу кількість дітей. 
Група, струнко! 
Діти стають в одну шеренгу. Керівник, стоячи обличчям до граючих, подає команди. Діти їх мають виконувати лише в тому випадку, якщо перед командою буде вимовлене слово "Група". Якщо не було слова "група", то реагувати на команди не треба. Той, хто допустив помилку робить крок в перед і продовжує гру. 
До кінця гри найбільш неуважні гравці відходять далі інших від початкового положення. Виграють ті діти, які були найбільш уважні і завдяки цьому залишилися у своєму початковому положенні. 
Поїзд 
Для проведення гри необхідно підготувати інвентар: довгий шнур (10-12 метрів), гімнастична лава, 3-4 обруча, 3-4 набивних м'яча, 2 червоних і 2 зелених прапорця. 
Гравці шикуються в колону і беруться правою рукою за шнур. Перший гравець - "Тепловоз", інші - "Вагони". По сигналу керівника поїзд починає рухатися то швидше, то повільніше. Діти можуть наслідувати рух поїзда, вимовляючи "Тук-тук-тук ...". У 2-3 місцях відзначаються зупинки - "станції", у яких черговий регулює рух червоним і зеленим прапорцями. Поїзд йде то по мосту (по гімнастичній лавці), то по тунелю (ворота, утворені стійками), то змійкою (між набивними м'ячами). Гру можна проводити під музику. 
Літаючий м'яч 
Гра включає в себе вправи для розвитку сили. Перекидання м'яча проводиться в положенні сидячи між учнями, розташованими в довільному порядку командами. Перемагає команда, яка менше разів вронила м'яч. 

Вірші-ігри (авторські та народні) 
Ця стаття - збірка віршиків-ігор для маленьких (і не дуже) дітей. Частина віршів народна, частину автор люб'язно дозволила розмістити на нашому порталі. За що і дякуємо.

по ходу гри виконуємо вказані рухи:
Плеснемо в долоні:
Хлоп-хлоп-хлоп!
Скачемо на конях:
Гоп-гоп-гоп!
Летимо, як птахи:
Шусь-шусь-шусь.
Як повзуть мурахи?
Хрусь-хрусь-хрусь.
Пострибав горобчик:
Цінь-цінь-цінь,
Дівчинка і хлопчик
МОЛОДЦІ :).

скачемо в мами або в тата на колінах:
Їдем, їдем гоп-гоп-гоп,
На конИку скаче хлоп.
Кінь копитами: цок-цок,
А синочок мій: скік-скок (може бути: Донечка моя: скік-скок).

повторюємо рухи за мамою:
Ніжка за ніжку - ось наше ліжко. (ідемо до ліжка)
Вправо дивися - тату всміхнися. (крутимо головою, просимо тата бути саме з потрібного боку)
Ручка-за ручку - берем обручик, (потрібен малий хулахуп).
Вліво вернемо - знову почнемо.
Плескай в долоні, щічки червоні, (плескаємо спочатку в долоньки, потім по щічкам)
Вгору тягнися - рухатись вчися. (стаємо на пальчики, тягнемося вгору)
Ніжка за ніжку...

плескаємо в долоні:
Тосі-тосі-тоньки,
Плескаєм в долоньки,
Плески-плески-пленьки,
Рученьки маленькі.
Ляпці-ляпці-ляпці,
Зайці-косолапці.
Братики-сестроньки
Плескають в долоньки.

І трохи народних:
хлопаємо в долоньки:
Тосі-тосі, 
свині в горосі,
поросята в гречці, 
бути суперечці.
Тосі-тосі,
свині в горосі,
та й не всі, та й не всі, 
бо частина у вівсі,
а ще трошки в просі.

лоскотка, пальцями пробігаємо від п.яточок до шийки або під ручки:
Бігла мишка, несла книшика, не мала, де сісти, книшика з.їсти.
А тут-тут сіла - книшика з'їла!

на колінах скачемо, на "гоп-гоп" можна підскочити вище:
Їхав-їхав пан-пан
На конИку сам-сам,
А за паном хлоп-хлоп
На конИку гоп-гоп!

перекидаємо легенько голівку дитячу між долонями:
Печу, печу хлібчик,
Діткам на обідчик,
Меншому менший, 
Більшому більший.
Шусь в пічку, шусь в пічку (на останніх словах нахилити дитину трошки назад).

ідемо одне за одним, тримаючись за руку, при цьому перевалюємося з ніжки на ніжку:
Раз доріжка, два доріжка,
На доріжці кривоніжка,
Качуляє, кривуляє,
Тишком -нишком промовляє:
Раз доріжка....

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
"Сорока-ворона":
Сорока-ворона, на припічку сиділа,
Діткам кашку варила:
Цьому дам, цьому дам, цьому дам і цьому дам, 
А цьому не дам, 
Він дрів не рубав, води не носив, кашки не їсти.
Киш-киш-киш-киш!
Полетіли-полетіли-полетіли, 
На голівцю сіли.

козу рогатую теж пам'ятаєте? Двома пальцями наставленими на дитину ворушите і примовляєте:
Ішла коза рогатая
За дітками-малятами:
Забодаю, забодаю, забодаю!!!

Лапці-лапусі,
Де були? В бабусі!
А що їли - кашку!
А що пили - бражку,
А що на закуску?
Хліб і капустку!
Кашка солоденька,
Бабуся добренька.

----------

Laduchka57 (21.12.2019), ИннаНичога (04.02.2017)

----------


## Sveta56

Діти стоять по двоє в колі один за одним.В центрі - ведучий без пари. Під музику співають:"Шукай! Шукай!" одночасно виглядаючи один другого. Після цього діти із зовнішнього кола перебігають до сусіда справа, а діти внутрішнього кола лишаються на місцях. Знову співають "Шукай! Шукай" - і перебігають знову вправо. Після 2 або 4 перебігань під веселу музику діти зовнішнього кола біжать в центр і танцюють, а діти внутрішнього кола плескають в долоні.По закінченню музики з центру стають перед дітьми внутрішнього кола. Кому не вистачить пари - той стає ведучим.

Діти дуже люблять грати цю гру. Можна на святі залучати і дорослих, щоб зіграли разом із дітьми, попередньо їм показати і розказати умову гри.

----------

Inganew (16.09.2016), вуерхуша оля (28.03.2019), ИннаНичога (04.02.2017)

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

> Алые паруса, Пароходики, Моль и др.



А вот по поводу *"Алые паруса",* у меня есть такие, не знаю, Шуть это или нет.

*(ссылки нерабочие, удалено)*

А* Моль*, это она?

*     Музыкальная игра «Моль»*

Моль, моль, моль - это маленькая пташка.
Моль, моль, моль - ядовитая букашка.
Моль, моль, моль – это маленький жучок, 
Который поедает всё вдоль и поперёк. 

Моль, моль, моль - съела папины штанишки.
Моль, моль, моль - съела мамино пальто. 
Моль, моль, моль – съела плюшевого мишку,
Оделась и пошла в кино.

Описание действий и жестов:

Моль, моль, моль – Хлопаем по коленкам
Это маленькая пташка – Машем руками как маленькими крыльями
Моль, моль, моль -Хлопаем по коленкам
Ядовитая букашка – Имитируем жест руками: пальцы растопырены, полусогнуты и пружинящие движения как будто сжимаем резиновый мячик
Моль, моль, моль – Хлопаем по коленкам
Это маленький жучок – Показываем пальцами рук маленькое существ)
Который поедает всё вдоль и поперёк – Показываем движения руками (пальцы сжимаем и разжимаем - как будто сжимаем резиновый мячик) справа налево, а потом сверху вниз 

Моль, моль, моль - Хлопаем по коленкам
Съела папины штанишки – Показываем на штаны
Моль, моль, моль -Хлопаем по коленкам
Съела мамино пальто – Изображаем руками фигуру женщины
Моль, моль, моль –Хлопаем по коленкам
Съела плюшевого мишку – Показываем руками большой шар
Оделась и пошла в кино – Имитируем: накидываем пальто и маршируем

Моль минус  - (ссылки нерабочие, удалено)

Вот ещё есть Тётя, тоже не знаю чья.

*Музыкальная игра «У меня есть одна тётя»*

У меня есть одна тётя, эта тётя весельчак,
Когда она танцует, она делает вот так:
Ах, руки мои, руки, мои руки хороши
Ах, руки мои, руки вместе пляшем для души!

У меня есть одна тётя, эта тётя весельчак,
Когда она танцует, она делает вот так:
Ах, плечи мои, плечи, мои плечи хороши
Ах, плечи мои, плечи вместе пляшем для души!

У меня есть одна тётя, эта тётя весельчак,
Когда она танцует, она делает вот так:
Ах, боки мои, боки, мои боки хороши
Ах, боки мои, боки вместе пляшем для души!

У меня есть одна тётя, эта тётя весельчак,
Когда она танцует, она делает вот так:
Ах, ножки мои, ножки, мои ножки хороши
Ах, ножки мои, ножки вместе пляшем для души!

У меня есть одна тётя, эта тётя весельчак,
Когда она танцует, она делает вот так:
Ах, уши мои, уши, мои руки хороши
Ах, уши мои, уши вместе пляшем для души!

У меня есть одна тётя, эта тётя весельчак,
Когда она танцует, она делает вот так:
Ах, ручки мои, ножки, мои ножки хороши
Ах, боки мои, плечи вместе пляшем для души!

У меня есть одна тётя, эта тётя весельчак,
Когда она танцует, она делает вот так:
Ах, губы мои, губы, мои губы хороши
Ах, губы мои, губы улыбнемся для души!


*Тётя минус* -  *(ссылки нерабочие, удалено)*

----------

ИннаНичога (04.02.2017), Иннуша (03.10.2017)

----------


## Sveta56

гра для дітей
"Дзеркало в зоопарку"
  Одна частина дітей - "дзеркала", інші - різні "звірята". Звучить музика, "звірята" показують певні рухи, а "дзеркала" відображають ці рухи та емоції.

----------

Борковская Н (01.07.2016)

----------


## Sveta56

гра для дітей
"Торт"
  Кожна дитина виконує роль складової частини торта. Наприклад, хтось один - "борошно", хтось інший - "цукор", "сметана", "молоко" і т.д. Інсценізується процес випікання та оформлення торта. Всі "складові" імпровізують свої танцювальні рухи: "борошно" зі "сметаною"; "яйця" з "цукром" і т.д. Готовий "торт" придумує свій колективний танок.

----------


## Sveta56

гра для дітей
"Музичний альбом"

  Ця гра - колективна праця всіх дітей: кожен з них візьме участь у заповненні "альбому" - впише назву п'єси, яка подобається, намалює ілюстрацію до неї.
  Муз.керівник дає дітям красивий альбом для малювання з великою кількістю сторінок. На кожній його сторінці пишеться назва п'єси і прізвище її автора. Поступово діти заповнюють сторінки своїми малюнками до даних п'єс. (Завести альбом краще тоді, коли діти вже знають багато п'єс).
  Гра може проходити так: муз.кер. відкриває альбом на будь-якій сторінці і виконує п'єсу, назву якої там записано. Після цього він віддає альбом бажаючому зробити малюнок до п'єси. Поступово малюнки з'являються до всіх п'єс.

----------


## Sveta56

Гра на розвиток почуття ритму
Використовуючи різні тривалості, діти проплескують своє ім’я в певному ритмі.
ВАРІАНТ  ГРИ: Проплескати запитання та відповідь.

----------


## Sveta56

ГРА,  ЩО  СПРИЯЄ  РОЗВИТКУ  ТВОРЧОГО  МИСЛЕННЯ
„ЩО Я БАЧУ І ЩО Я РОБЛЮ”
         Вчитель показує учням картинку з певним сюжетом, а діти розповідають, що вони бачать на ній. Вчитель хвалить дітей: „Які у вас добрі очі!  Вони все дуже добре бачать. А що можуть почути ваші вуха? Закрийте, будь ласка, очі і скажіть, що ви почуєте!” Діти закривають очі, а вчитель співає, плескає в долоні, грає на дудці, б’є в бубон, шумить брязкальцями, шелестить папером, тупає ногами, цокає язиком, кожного разу запитуючи: „Що я роблю?”. Діти, не відкриваючи очей, відповідають. В кінці гри вчитель хвалить дытей: „Молодці! У вас є не лише очі, що добре бачать, але й вуха, які добре чують”.

----------


## Sveta56

„ВЕРЕДЛИВА  ЛУНА”
Гра на розвиток почуття ритму
Діти відображають ритмічні малюнки в протилежній динаміці (якщо вчитель проплескує голосно, дыти у відповідь повинні проплескати тихо і навпаки).

----------

Laduchka57 (21.12.2019), Борковская Н (01.07.2016)

----------


## Sveta56

„ЧАРІВНА ПАЛИЧКА”
Гра на розвиток слуху
На дошці вивішуються ілюстрації до вивчених пісень. Вчитель грає мелодію пісні чи вступ до неї, а дитина указкою – „чарівною паличкою” – показує відповідну ілюстрацію до пісні, називаючи її назву.

----------

Laduchka57 (21.12.2019)

----------


## Sveta56

„ЗІПСОВАНА  ЛУНА”
Гра на розвиток почуття ритму
Вчитель проплескує окремій дитині певний ритмічний малюнок, а вона повинна проплескати його в зворотньому порядку.(при цьому ритмічний малюнок не повинен бути довгим, щоб дитина могла його відтворити в зворотному порядку)

----------

Laduchka57 (21.12.2019)

----------


## Sveta56

„ВПІЗНАЙКО”
ігри на розвиток почуття  ритму
Діти разом з учителем повторюють раніше вивчені три пісні. Після того, як усі проспівають їх, вчитель проплескує ритмічний малюнок однієї з них, а діти повинні визначити, для якої пісні характерний даний ритм.

----------

Laduchka57 (21.12.2019)

----------


## Sveta56

Хом‘ячок
Хомка, Хомка , хом‘ячок
Смугнастенький бочок
Хомка раненько встає
Щічки миє, вушка тре
Підмітає Хомка хатку
І виходить на зарядку
1-2-3-4-5
Хомка хоче сильним стать

----------

Laduchka57 (21.12.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Гра з гномом*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1476216m.gif[/IMG]
Гном не вміє сумувати,
Вас навчу я чаклувати,
Запалю я ліхтарі,
Та запрошую до гри.
Всі сховались? Я іду
І з ліхтариком знайду!

Правила гри

     Стоїть декілька великих капелюхів з пап’є-маше, або фанерних ялинок. Можливо використовувати будь-які атрибути. Гном співає пісню, діти тим часом танцюють за руки хоровод. Дітей менш на 1 людину, ніж капелюхів. Після слів: «…І з ліхтариком знайду!» - гном повертається до дітей, які сховались під капелюхи або за ялинки. Хто не встиг – виходить із ігри. Один капелюх забирають. Гра повторюється.

*Віночок*
(пісня-гра)
[IMG]http://*********ru/1479288m.gif[/IMG]

Я віночок сплету,
Я віночок сплету.
А кому я цей віночок
На голівоньку вдягну?
(Тетянці, Оксанці…) 

     Діти стоять у колі спиною до середини. Дівчинка з віночком у витягнутих руках іде, співаючи, повз них. Закінчивши співати, зупиняється і, якщо напроти неї дівчинка, називає її ім’я і вдягає на голову віночок. Якщо хлопчик – дає йому віночок у руки. На повторення музичного супроводу обоє виходять на середину кола й кружляють, узявшись під руки. Діти в колі плескають у долоні.

*Дідусь-садівник і козенята* 
(музичная дитяча гра) 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1469048m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1470072m.gif[/IMG]

Муз. О. Гедіке 

Правила гри:

     На музичний супровід А «дідусь-садівник» (вихователька) оглядає садок, поливає квіти, милується ними, а «козенята» (діти) за ним спостерігають. Їм дуже хочеться погуляти у садочку, поїсти травиці.
     Дідусь втомився. Він сідає на стілець, позіхає і засинає. На музичний супровід Б козенята тихесенько біжать у садок, щоб не розбудити садівника. Вони сідають біля квітів і прицмокують (їдять травичку).
     На закінчення музики дідусь прокидається, підводиться зі стільця. Козенят лякаються і біжать додому.
     Гра повторюється.
*
Дожени свою пару* 

Муз. А. Островського 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1468024m.gif[/IMG]
     Діти шикується у дві шеренги і стають парами обличчям одне до одного.
На музику вступу всі розбігаються по кімнаті.
     Потім діти першої шеренги повинні спіймати своїх друзів з другої шеренги, з якими вони стояли у парі.
     При повторенні гри діти міняються ролями. Вихователька відзначає, хто перший наздогнав свого партнера.

*Жмурки* 
(музичная дитяча гра) 
Російська народна мелодія 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1473144m.gif[/IMG]

Правила гри:

     Діти стоять вільно по всій кімнаті. З початком музики – танцюють, використовуючи знайомі танцювальні рухи. На закінчення музичного супроводу діти «ховаються», повертаючись спиною до виховательки, яка робить вигляд, щ шукає малят.
     Варіант. Діти танцюють з кольоровими хусточками. На закінчення музики присідають і ховають обличчя за хусточку, тримаючи її обома руками.

*Зайці та ведмідь
(музичная дитяча гра)* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1474168m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1471096m.gif[/IMG]
Муз. Т. Потапенко 


Правила гри:

     Одна дитина зображає ведмедя, інші – зайців. «Зайці» ховаються в «нірках» (присідають позаду стільчиків), а «ведмідь» - в «барлозі» (меж присідає за стільчиком).
     На музичний супровід №1 «зайці» вибігають із своїх «нірок» і плигають по всій кімнаті. На музичний супровід №2 «ведмідь» виходить з свого «барлога» і намагається зловити «зайців».

*Злови м'яч* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1472120m.gif[/IMG]
Муз. А. Жиліна 

Діти, тримаючись за руки, стоять у великому колі. У центрі кола стоїть ведучий з м’ячем. 
Діти біжать праворуч по колу.
Ведучий кидає м’яч будь-кому з дітей, дитина кидає м’яч назад ведучому ритмічно під музику.
Далі м’яч ловить друга дитина, потім третя і т.д.
Діти зупиняються і плещуть у долоні, а ведучий біжить по колу.
На закінчення музики ведучий зупиняється і віддає м’яч дитині, біля якої зупинився.

*Знайди іграшку 
(музична дитяча гра)* 
Муз. Р. Рустамова 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1506939m.gif[/IMG]
Діти стоять вільною групою, попереду – вихователька. В руках у неї будь-яка іграшка: лялька, ведмедик або зайчик.
На 1 – 8-й такти вихователька піднімає іграшку вгору і біжить по кімнаті. Діти легко біжать за нею.

На 9 – 17-й такти всі зупиняються. Вихователька танцює з іграшкою, і діти плещуть в долоні.

На 8 – 25-й такти діти, відходячи назад, «прощаються» з іграшкою, махають їй рукою. Із закінченням музики присідають біля стільчиків і заплющують очі.

Вихователька швидко ховає іграшку і пропонує дітям її знайти. Той, хто знайшов іграшку, танцює разом з вихователькою.


Раз, два, три,
Ну, скоріше
Нас лови!

     Діти розбігаються, а квач їх ловить. Спіймана дитина стає квачем, і гра починається спочатку.

----------

irinasher (23.02.2017), Laduchka57 (21.12.2019), n@denk@ (02.09.2016), ИннаНичога (04.02.2017)

----------


## нонна

https://yadi.sk/i/UgtV58lu3LcW93
" Осінь в місті, осінь в лісі" (можно совмещать слушание (Чайковский "Октябрь",Моцарт "Осень") и розвиток мовлення. Или своё что-то придумать с детьми.

----------

ivasenko (15.10.2018), Kolpachiha (26.06.2018), Laduchka57 (26.11.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), nastiabar (18.05.2020), Olia Medvedeva (09.08.2017), катя 98 (07.08.2017), Ніка (03.08.2017), ЮЛилиана (01.08.2017)

----------


## Танічка

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anathema (02.08.2017), Danon (10.08.2018), dasha_bene (01.09.2017), dididi (19.03.2020), diez73 (28.08.2017), Irina55 (07.08.2017), Janna156 (01.04.2019), Kolpachiha (26.06.2018), Laduchka57 (26.11.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), nastiabar (18.05.2020), Nata S (04.08.2017), oksana888 (03.08.2017), Stashynj (08.08.2017), sveta_power (11.08.2017), аліса (19.01.2019), ЕЛЕНА_71 (29.01.2021), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.08.2017), катя 98 (02.08.2017), нонна (04.08.2017), Оленка ххх (02.08.2017), ПТАШЕЧКА (02.08.2017), Світланочка (02.08.2017), Свет.точка (07.08.2017), ЮЛилиана (03.08.2017)

----------


## нонна

> немає доступу


Спробую через Гугл диск
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9...zVEeVFPQUI1NzQ
"Хто в будиночок іде"
￼
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9V...ew?usp=sharing
"Музичні інструменти"

----------

Anathema (19.08.2017), Babsy (29.08.2017), dasha_bene (01.09.2017), dididi (07.10.2017), diez73 (08.08.2017), divaone (05.08.2017), irinasher (28.05.2018), Kolpachiha (26.06.2018), Laduchka57 (26.11.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), Natali968 (05.07.2021), Natalia08 (03.08.2017), natalia1508 (29.06.2018), Olga_ru (10.07.2018), sveta_power (11.08.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (03.08.2017), Мартын (14.08.2017), Олег Лекарь (05.08.2017)

----------


## нонна

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9V...ew?usp=sharing
Сумно-весело

----------

Danon (16.09.2017), dasha_bene (01.09.2017), dididi (16.09.2018), diez73 (28.08.2017), divaone (05.08.2017), irinasher (28.05.2018), ivasenko (15.10.2018), Kolpachiha (26.06.2018), Laduchka57 (26.11.2019), Lena7 (09.07.2018), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), Natalia08 (06.08.2017), natalia1508 (29.06.2018), nyusha0365 (09.08.2017), Olga_ru (10.07.2018), Olia Medvedeva (09.08.2017), sonat_a14 (18.07.2018), sveta_power (11.08.2017), tafa (09.03.2019), Борковская Н (14.08.2017), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (03.08.2017), Олег Лекарь (05.08.2017), Светланапр (08.10.2017), Танічка (03.08.2017)

----------


## нонна

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9V...ew?usp=sharing
Мандрівка "Дитячим альбомом" П.І.Чайковського

----------

Babsy (29.08.2017), dididi (16.09.2018), diez73 (08.08.2017), divaone (05.08.2017), irinasher (28.05.2018), jkmuif (23.06.2018), Kolpachiha (26.06.2018), Lena7 (09.07.2018), moderm (18.02.2020), Natali968 (05.07.2021), Natalia08 (06.08.2017), Olga_ru (10.07.2018), Olia Medvedeva (09.08.2017), sonat_a14 (18.07.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (03.08.2017), катя 98 (07.08.2017), надежда владимировна (25.09.2018), Олег Лекарь (05.08.2017)

----------


## катя 98

Игри М. Шутя

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2018), ivasenko (15.10.2018), Kolpachiha (26.06.2018), Laduchka57 (26.11.2019), laratet (07.08.2017), Natali968 (05.07.2021), Natysja12 (16.08.2017), oksana888 (08.08.2017), sveta_power (11.08.2017), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), нонна (07.08.2017), Танічка (13.08.2017)

----------


## катя 98

народні ігри

----------

ivasenko (15.10.2018), laratet (07.08.2017), lolu66 (14.08.2017), Natali968 (05.07.2021), sveta_power (11.08.2017), ИннаНичога (27.06.2018), нонна (07.08.2017), Олег Лекарь (07.08.2017), Пономарёва Александра (07.08.2017)

----------


## Оленка ххх

> мультимедія-дидактичні ігри


Дякую!! Чудовий матеріал!

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> Материал очень актуальный,наглядный. Спасибо за труд и подельчивость.*Вашей работе*





> Дякую!! Чудовий матеріал





> Спасибо) такой прекрасный материал)





> справді, цікавий матеріал! дякую!


Дякувати потрібно Світлані Дерді, нашій форумчанці  *катя 98*!!!!!!

Шановні колеги, виставляючи  ЧУЖИЙ матеріал, хоча б підписуйте авторство!!!!! Я не вірю, що  перебуваючи на форумі  не один рік  -*hrustjaa* з 2009 року - ви,шановні,  не знаєте, що у Світлани є своя майстерня (4) https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142126 і ютуб канал, звідки і взяті матеріали.https://www.youtube.com/user/2406982068/videos

----------

dzvinochok (30.08.2017), Elen2 (29.08.2017), Laduchka57 (26.11.2019), Іванка (30.01.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (29.08.2017), катя 98 (11.09.2017), Лильчик (20.05.2018), Паганини (07.03.2018), Танічка (29.08.2017)

----------


## Танічка

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2018), mria67mria67 (20.01.2021), ИннаНичога (27.06.2018)

----------


## hrustjaa

> Дякувати потрібно Світлані Дерді, нашій форумчанці  *катя 98*!!!!!!
> 
> Шановні колеги, виставляючи  ЧУЖИЙ матеріал, хоча б підписуйте авторство!!!!! Я не вірю, що  перебуваючи на форумі  не один рік  -*hrustjaa* з 2009 року - ви,шановні,  не знаєте, що у Світлани є своя майстерня (4) https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142126 і ютуб канал, звідки і взяті матеріали.https://www.youtube.com/user/2406982068/videos


Уважаемая ,во первых,я и не подписывалась  под авторство!!! 
Весь наработанный годами материал ,который  найденный в нете...(не только Светланы Дерды), просто упорядочила для удобства и выложила ,чтобы девочкам было легче пользоваться.
 Я никого не хотела обидеть,особенно Светлану !ей огромный респект за труд!
Во вторых, на сайте выставляют много чужого не авторского материала ,и если бы все так реагировали ,как вы -агрессивно!,то этот сайт можно бы было закрывать . 
Мною написано не мало материала, именно моего, и девочки на других сайтах делятся моими наработками и я очень рада ,что кому-то он в помощь в работе! и истерик по этому поводу не устраиваю.
Будьте добрее и вам воздастся!!! Еще раз прошу прощения у Светланы если обидела!

----------

dzvinochok (31.08.2017), sunia67 (24.03.2020), VasilisaTZ (17.01.2018), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), Ната_ли (20.05.2018)

----------


## катя 98

не только Светланы Дерды)
Там только по слушанию не все мои видеоматериалы а по пению и по логоритмике все мои работы.  :Taunt: 
И они на форуме есть в моей темке, не понимаю зачем их еще раз выкладывать тут да еще и от своего имени?????  :Blink: 
Оксана права, те авторы которые творят тут на форуме не любят когда их материалы выкладывают посторонние.  :Girl Blum2: 



> Мною написано не мало материала, именно моего, и девочки на других сайтах делятся моими наработками


А тут вы делитесь своими материалами? Именно на этом форуме? Не только чужими? Хотелось бы посмотреть. :Blush2:

----------

Lara (31.10.2017), ИннаНичога (27.06.2018), ОЙКОВ (23.09.2017), Ольгадайченко (30.06.2018)

----------


## Soleigr

Добрий день усім форумчанам. Усім кому набридла гра "У ведмедя, у бору", пропонується альтернатива: 

Рухлива гра "Діти та ведмідь"

Клишоногий десь гуляв,
Діточок, ведмідь, шукав.
Дуже втомлений він був
Тож усівся і заснув

Стали дітки танцювати,
Стали пісеньку співати
Гей! Ведмедику, вставай!
Наших діток доганяй!

Гра цікава тим, що виконувати можна під будь яку мелодію.




> мультимедія-дидактичні ігри
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...GM?usp=sharing


Вибачте, не можу відкрити силочку. Можливо тому, що я новенька? Чи я не так щось роблю? Підкажіть. Буду дуже вдячна за допомогу)))

----------

Laduchka57 (26.11.2019), Luisikbusik (19.11.2018), Natali968 (05.07.2021), natalia1508 (29.06.2018), Tatti (25.05.2018), zironjka6791 (01.09.2020), Бароблюшок (18.10.2017), ИннаНичога (27.06.2018), Ната_ли (20.05.2018), Наталі (07.11.2018)

----------


## Катюшка knopka

МУЗИЧНО-ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА «ЗНАЙДИ ПОТРІБНИЙ ДЗВІНОЧОК»
Для цієї гри знадобляться два парні набори дзвіночків різної висоти звучання за принципом музичних наборів Марії Монтессорі. У грі беруть участь дитина і дорослий. Дорослий бере один набір дзвіночків, сідає за невеличкою ширмою чи спиною до дитини та дзвенить спочатку одним, а потім другим дзвіночком. Дитина в другому наборі дзвіночків має знайти відповіді за висотою звучання дзвіночки і продзвеніти ними. Якщо дитині одразу не вдається знайти правильний дзвіночок, дорослому слід кілька разів продзвеніти у дзвіночок відповідної висоти звучання.
Під час повторення гри дорослий і дитина можуть помінятися ролями. Важливо навчити дитину правильно тримати дзвіночок за «вушко» і не чіпати за «язичок».

----------

ИннаНичога (27.06.2018), катя 98 (18.11.2017), Наталі (07.11.2018), Олег Лекарь (03.11.2017)

----------


## Катюшка knopka

МУЗИЧНО – ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА «КРОКУВАТИ Й БІГАТИ»
Для гри знадобляться дві картки, на одній з яких зображено маленький дзвіночок, на іншій – великий дзвіночок. Діти мають навчитися слухати музику та реагувати на показ карток із відповідними зображеннями, які означатимуть різний характер рухів: маленькі дзвіночки – біг навшпиньки під швидку музику, великі дзвіночки – крокову ходу під музику маршу. 
	Музичний керівник виконує фрагменти творів у швидкому й помірному темпі, вихователь показує дітям картки – діти відповідно до картки із зображенням дзвіночків виконують відповідні рухи.

----------

ИннаНичога (27.06.2018), катя 98 (18.11.2017), Наталі (07.11.2018), Олег Лекарь (03.11.2017)

----------


## Катюшка knopka

МУЗИЧНО-ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА «ДЕ МОЖНА ЗУСТРІТИ ДЗВІНОЧКИ?»
Для гри знадобляться дзвіночки за кількістю дітей у групі та картки або слайд шоу із зображеннями корабля, церкви, корівки, аптеки, велосипеда, школи тощо.
Музичний керівник пропонує дітям поміркувати, де можна зустріти дзвіночки, і за потреби допомагає їм, демонструючи картки. Після цього пропонує дітям під музику інсценізувати невеличку пригоду, різні місця, пов’язані з дзвіночками – морській порт, пасовисько корів, аптеку тощо.
Звучить музика маршу. Діти крокують залою, тримаючи в руках дзвіночки. Щоразу, проходячи коло і зупиняючись біля картки, яку демонструватиме вихователь, діти дзвонять у дзвіночки.
Гру можна ускладнити, додавши кілька карток із зображеннями, які не мають жодних асоціацій із дзвіночками. Це дасть змогу дітям виявити уважність та спостережливість. Як підказку для невідповідних зображень можна використати й інший музичний фон.

----------

Laduchka57 (21.12.2019), zub-m (17.07.2018), ИннаНичога (27.06.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (14.01.2019), катя 98 (18.11.2017), Наталі (07.11.2018), Олег Лекарь (03.11.2017)

----------


## Катюшка knopka

МУЗИЧНО- ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА «ЗЕЛЕНІ ЛИСТОЧКИ»
Ця гра – одночасно й театральний етюд, і ритмічна вправа, і рольова гра. Для гри знадобляться дзвіночки, картки із зображеннями різних видів листя та наголовники з листям клена, дуба, вишні, груші, берези за кількістю дітей у групі.
Музичний керівник пропонує дітям поміркувати, які дерева вже випустили листочки, і обрати серед дидактичних карток ті, які відповідають поставленим листям. Діти одягають наголовники і беруть у руки по дзвіночку.
Звучить музика, діти виконують музично-ритмічні рухи, супроводжуючи їх грою на дзвіночках. Коли музика затихає, дзвіночки також «замовкають» - діти легенько опускають їх на підлогу і замирають у якійсь позі чи просто лягають на килим і «засинають». Вихователь підходить до кожної дитини, дзвонить у дзвіночок – діти прокидаються, беруть дзвіночки в руки й знову починають кружляти під музику.

----------

Fons (09.02.2018), Laduchka57 (21.12.2019), nastiabar (18.05.2020), Tatti (25.05.2018), zub-m (17.07.2018), ИннаНичога (27.06.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (14.01.2019), катя 98 (18.11.2017), Олег Лекарь (03.11.2017), ЮЛилиана (05.11.2017)

----------


## катя 98

Подвижные игры тут https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEyJbxtaCnI

----------

Іванка (30.01.2018), ИннаНичога (07.03.2018), Ольгадайченко (25.11.2017)

----------


## Паганини

_Музично-дидактична гра "Відгадай український музичний інструмент"_ https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5459568

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2018), Olia Medvedeva (02.08.2018), ИннаНичога (07.03.2018), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Музично-дидактичні ігри

----------

Elen2 (08.07.2018), Kolpachiha (27.06.2018), Lyuda.K (17.07.2018), zub-m (17.07.2018), Ольгадайченко (30.06.2018)

----------


## viki57713

Дидактична гра"Весела хмаринка". Діти виконують завдання музкерівника і за вірну відповідь на липучку прикріпляються краплинк

----------

dididi (15.06.2018), ИннаНичога (04.04.2018)

----------


## Kolpachiha

Тема почищена! Прохання, користуватись кнопкою "спасибо",замість повідомлення такого ж змісту. Такі повідомлення перевантажують тему, а от "спасибка" додає користувачу певної репутації. З повагою модератор Тетяна Колпакова (kolpachiha)

----------

Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), катя 98 (18.07.2018), Танічка (27.06.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

> Юля, будь-ласка, ссилку на картотеку муз.-дидактичних ігр,
> поділіться, де можна купити.


Це стосовно де можна придбати, колись вже ділилася https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5478815

----------

dididi (16.09.2018), ИннаНичога (21.07.2018), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), Ната_ли (25.07.2018), Пономарёва Александра (21.07.2018)

----------


## Ната_ли

> Це стосовно де можна придбати, колись вже ділилася https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5478815


Юля, вибачте, щось не можу розібратись,як замовити картотеку муз.-дид.ігр,
і чи входять туди самі ігри,чи картотека окремо, а кожна гра проплачується окремо.

----------


## dzvinochok

> Юля, вибачте, щось не можу розібратись,як замовити картотеку муз.-дид.ігр,
> і чи входять туди самі ігри,чи картотека окремо, а кожна гра проплачується окремо.


На кожну вікову групу комплект ігр. Напишіть там на сайті адміну в приват, що хочете придбати, далі хід проплати в повідомленні

----------

Ната_ли (26.07.2018)

----------


## Ната_ли

> Зайнялась оновленням картотеки музично-дидактичних ігор. Використала збірку "У СВІТІ МУЗИЧНИХ ІГОР" - І.М.Синяк, О.О.Самсонова


Дуже і дуже вам дякую! Дуже кропітка праця і дуже всім нам потрібна!

----------

Іванка (16.09.2018), ИннаНичога (02.08.2018)

----------


## Светланапр

> М-Д старша група - частина 3 :


Скажіть, будь-ласка, а як саме оформлені у вас ігри? Це папка, чи коробок якийсь?

----------

квіточка (17.09.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

> Дівчатка, доберуся до компа і обов'язково з вами поділюся


це я знайшла в інеті ще пару років назад. можливо автор серед нас  :Meeting: 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

#Ленуся (10.03.2019), *Janina* (24.01.2020), Danon (29.08.2018), dididi (16.09.2018), fatinija (19.09.2018), Janna156 (01.04.2019), Kolpachiha (16.09.2018), Lyuda.K (03.02.2019), nastiabar (18.05.2020), Olga Beliaeva (31.08.2018), Olia Medvedeva (16.09.2018), SANOCHKA (10.09.2018), sunia67 (05.10.2021), Sолнце (29.01.2020), USER_127027 (29.08.2018), zozuliak75 (25.03.2020), zub-m (25.09.2018), Ірина15 (11.06.2019), ЕЛЕНА_71 (29.01.2021), ИннаНичога (16.09.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (17.09.2018), Ната_ли (16.09.2018), Оlga@ (29.08.2018), Осянечка (01.10.2018), Пензева Людмила (20.05.2021), Танічка (25.12.2018)

----------


## Kolpachiha

> Зайнялась оновленням картотеки музично-дидактичних ігор. Використала збірку "У СВІТІ МУЗИЧНИХ ІГОР" -





> це я знайшла в інеті ще

----------

nyusha0365 (20.09.2018)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> це я знайшла в інеті ще пару років назад. можливо автор серед нас 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Это делала я, года 4 этак назад (Коваленко Лилия).

----------

*Janina* (24.01.2020), dzvinochok (16.09.2018), Kolpachiha (17.09.2018), Notka Fa (17.09.2018), Sолнце (29.01.2020), zozuliak75 (25.03.2020), zub-m (25.09.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (17.09.2018), Лильчик (14.01.2019), Ната_ли (16.09.2018), Танічка (25.12.2018), Эдита (17.09.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

> Это делала я, года 4 этак назад (Коваленко Лилия) https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5492625


Ліля, наступного разу роби водяний знак, щоб ми автора знали одразу  :Ok:  дякую, чудова робота

----------


## Lyuda.K

> Дівчата, пролдовжую середню М-Д ігри: ч.2 - http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/download?fi...bbe47#uploader


Большое спасибо  Вам за ваш труд!

----------

nyusha0365 (20.09.2018)

----------


## Паганини

Музично-дидактична гра «Хто в хатинці живе?»

Мета гри: зацікавити дітей, розвивати увагу, музичну пам`ять, викликати емоційний відгук на музику, відтворювати дії ігрових персонажів (ведмідь, лисичка, зайчик, пташка) створити гарний настрій.


Обладнання: Хатинка в якій відкривається віконце і є отвір для картинок, картинки із зображенням зайчика, ведмедя, вовка, лисички, жабки.

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5501524


Музично-дидактична гра «Веселий зайчик»

Мета гри: зацікавити дітей, розвивати увагу, музичну пам`ять, викликати емоційний відгук на музику, відтворювати дії ігрового персонажу(зайчик), виконувати прості рухи, створити гарний настрій.

Обладнання: Фігурка зайчика, у якого рухаються вуха, лапки і хвіст

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5501528

Дидактичний посібник "Колобок-моргайчик"
(для дітей молодшого дошкільного віку)

Мета: Створити дітям ігровий настрій, налаштувати позитивно на заняття. Розвивати у дітей емоційний відгук на музику,бажання її слухати. 
Розвивати емоційність дітей як найважливішу основу їх внутрішнього світу і здатності сприймати, переживати і розуміти музику.

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5288352

----------

dididi (27.05.2019), Laduchka57 (21.12.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), Sолнце (05.06.2020), катя 98 (13.10.2018), любба (17.04.2020), Ната_ли (18.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (13.10.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Соло, дует, тріо, квартет з Фіксиками  за цим посиланням
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5463650

----------

dididi (27.05.2019), divaone (29.01.2020), moderm (04.08.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), SANOCHKA (29.11.2018), любба (17.04.2020)

----------


## Херсон-75

*"У лісочку на горбочку"*

http://miymalyuk.com.ua/igroteka/vie...5&b=2201&c=422

----------

dzvinochok (25.12.2018), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), Olia Medvedeva (13.08.2019), sveta_power (26.01.2019), Tatti (29.03.2019), Лильчик (25.12.2018), любба (17.04.2020), мира (25.12.2018)

----------


## nyusha0365

[QUOTE=nyusha0365;5488975]Зайнялась оновленням картотеки музично-дидактичних ігор. Використала збірку "У СВІТІ МУЗИЧНИХ ІГОР" - І.М.Синяк, О.О.Самсонова (базовий компонент дошкільної освіти - нова редакція) .Це початок:




Оновлюю:https://drive.google.com/file/d/1t5j...ew?usp=sharing

----------

#Ленуся (10.03.2019), anna2280 (24.03.2020), dididi (27.05.2019), dzvinochok (14.01.2019), kri (07.05.2020), kulik100564 (18.10.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (06.07.2021), lolu66 (15.01.2019), nastiabar (18.05.2020), sunia67 (24.03.2020), sveta_power (26.01.2019), zozuliak75 (25.03.2020), Ірина15 (12.06.2019), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.01.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), любба (17.04.2020), мира (24.08.2020), Наталія а (14.01.2019), натела (14.01.2019), Склярова (12.11.2019), ЮЛилиана (16.01.2019)

----------


## nyusha0365

[QUOTE=nyusha0365;5489080]Продовження - М-Д старша група:
Оновлене посилання:https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rSa...ew?usp=sharing

----------

#Ленуся (10.03.2019), *Janina* (24.01.2020), anna2280 (24.03.2020), dididi (27.05.2019), divaone (29.01.2020), dzvinochok (14.01.2019), kri (07.05.2020), kulik100564 (18.10.2019), Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (06.07.2021), lolu66 (15.01.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), nastiabar (18.05.2020), sunia67 (24.03.2020), sveta_power (26.01.2019), tafa (09.03.2019), zozuliak75 (25.03.2020), Ірина15 (12.06.2019), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), ЕЛЕНА_71 (29.01.2021), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.01.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), любба (17.04.2020), мира (24.08.2020), Наталія а (14.01.2019), натела (14.01.2019), Полечка (23.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (16.01.2019)

----------


## nyusha0365

[QUOTE=nyusha0365;5489602]М-Д старша група - частина 3 : 
Оновлене посилання:https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OsV...ew?usp=sharing

----------

#Ленуся (10.03.2019), anna2280 (24.03.2020), dididi (27.05.2019), divaone (29.01.2020), dzvinochok (14.01.2019), kri (07.05.2020), kulik100564 (18.10.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (06.07.2021), lolu66 (15.01.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), nastiabar (18.05.2020), sunia67 (24.03.2020), sveta_power (26.01.2019), tafa (09.03.2019), zozuliak75 (25.03.2020), Ірина15 (12.06.2019), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.01.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), Кремень (12.01.2020), любба (17.04.2020), мира (24.08.2020), Наталія а (14.01.2019), натела (14.01.2019), Полечка (23.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (16.01.2019)

----------


## nyusha0365

[QUOTE=nyusha0365;5491552]Дівчата , М-Д ігри старша група - частина 4 заключна.

Оновлене посилання:https://drive.google.com/file/d/1x7O...ew?usp=sharing

----------

#Ленуся (10.03.2019), anna2280 (24.03.2020), dididi (27.05.2019), divaone (29.01.2020), dzvinochok (14.01.2019), kri (07.05.2020), kulik100564 (18.10.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (06.07.2021), lolu66 (15.01.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), nastiabar (18.05.2020), sunia67 (24.03.2020), sveta_power (26.01.2019), tafa (09.03.2019), zozuliak75 (25.03.2020), Ірина15 (12.06.2019), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.01.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), любба (17.04.2020), мира (24.08.2020), Наталія а (14.01.2019), натела (14.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (16.01.2019)

----------


## nyusha0365

[QUOTE=nyusha0365;5492511]Середня група М-Д  1ч.: 

Оновлене посилання:https://drive.google.com/file/d/13rB...ew?usp=sharing

----------

#Ленуся (10.03.2019), anna2280 (24.03.2020), dididi (27.05.2019), divaone (29.01.2020), dzvinochok (14.01.2019), kri (07.05.2020), kulik100564 (18.10.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (06.07.2021), lolu66 (15.01.2019), S-A-SHA (16.01.2019), sunia67 (24.03.2020), sveta_power (26.01.2019), tafa (12.01.2020), zozuliak75 (25.03.2020), Ірина15 (12.06.2019), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.01.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), любба (17.04.2020), мира (24.08.2020), Наталія а (14.01.2019), натела (14.01.2019), нонна (09.07.2019), Полечка (23.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (16.01.2019)

----------


## nyusha0365

[QUOTE=nyusha0365;5496577]Дівчата, пролдовжую середню М-Д ігри: ч.2 - 

Оновлене:https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tof...ew?usp=sharing

----------

#Ленуся (10.03.2019), dididi (27.05.2019), divaone (29.01.2020), dzvinochok (14.01.2019), kri (07.05.2020), kulik100564 (18.10.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (06.07.2021), lolu66 (15.01.2019), nastiabar (18.05.2020), S-A-SHA (16.01.2019), sunia67 (24.03.2020), sveta_power (26.01.2019), tafa (12.01.2020), zozuliak75 (25.03.2020), Ірина15 (12.06.2019), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.01.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), мира (24.08.2020), Наталія а (14.01.2019), натела (14.01.2019), нонна (09.07.2019), Полечка (23.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (16.01.2019)

----------


## nyusha0365

М-Д ігри середня група 3 частина:https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XKf...ew?usp=sharing

----------

#Ленуся (10.03.2019), dididi (27.05.2019), divaone (29.01.2020), dzvinochok (14.01.2019), kri (07.05.2020), kulik100564 (18.10.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (06.07.2021), lolu66 (15.01.2019), nastiabar (18.05.2020), S-A-SHA (16.01.2019), sunia67 (24.03.2020), sveta_power (26.01.2019), tafa (12.01.2020), zozuliak75 (25.03.2020), Ірина15 (12.06.2019), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.01.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), мира (24.08.2020), Наталія а (14.01.2019), натела (14.01.2019), нонна (09.07.2019), Полечка (23.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (16.01.2019)

----------


## nyusha0365

М-Д ігри середня група 4 частина:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Jwh...ew?usp=sharing

----------

#Ленуся (10.03.2019), dididi (27.05.2019), divaone (29.01.2020), kri (07.05.2020), kulik100564 (18.10.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (06.07.2021), lolu66 (15.01.2019), nastiabar (18.05.2020), S-A-SHA (16.01.2019), sunia67 (24.03.2020), sveta_power (26.01.2019), tafa (12.01.2020), zozuliak75 (25.03.2020), Ірина15 (12.06.2019), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.01.2019), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), мира (24.08.2020), нонна (09.07.2019), Полечка (23.01.2019), Танічка (15.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (16.01.2019), Яна-78 (21.01.2019)

----------


## nyusha0365



----------

dididi (18.03.2020), Elena22 (24.09.2019), fotinia s (11.10.2019), Laduchka57 (21.12.2019), Lena-marsel2010 (06.07.2021), lolu66 (15.01.2019), Marishka_0807 (01.08.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), NAT2008 (06.04.2020), Olia Medvedeva (13.08.2019), Sолнце (29.01.2020), Yakusha (10.05.2020), домініка (16.02.2019), ИннаНичога (15.01.2019), Ирма 77 (09.01.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), любба (17.04.2020), Марильяна (17.05.2020), мира (16.01.2019), Наташа5374 (22.03.2020), Нина28М (17.04.2019), Оlga@ (09.02.2020), Олег Лекарь (23.01.2019), Полечка (22.01.2019)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

[QUOTE=nyusha0365;5523664]


> Середня група М-Д  1ч.: 
> 
> Оновлене посилання:https://drive.google.com/file/d/13rB...ew?usp=sharing


Почему то не доконца загружается. Только титулка и все. Не могли бы перезалить?

----------

dididi (18.03.2020), Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), nastiabar (18.05.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), Кремень (12.01.2020), Оlga@ (09.02.2020)

----------


## nyusha0365

> Почему то не доконца загружается. Только титулка и все. Не могли бы перезалить?


Ирина Викторовна, жмите на стрелочку "скачать" и всё скачается.  Єто в предварительном просмотре только титулка.

----------

amilla.78 (31.01.2020), dididi (27.05.2019), divaone (29.01.2020), Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), Елена Медведь (25.02.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (23.01.2019), Ирма 77 (09.01.2020), любба (17.04.2020)

----------


## аліса

Супер!!



> Ігри з форуму  оформила так :  4 р.ж


Ви молодець! Це велика праця

----------

mria67mria67 (11.02.2020), любба (17.04.2020)

----------


## юлисанна

Дівчатка маю у вигляді презентаціі та у формі карток у Ворді,Картотеку музично дидактичних ігор у вигляді яскравих,кольорових картинок  на всі вікові групи.Загалом 40 шт.

----------

любба (17.04.2020)

----------


## Ирина1310

> Дівчатка маю у вигляді презентаціі та у формі карток у Ворді,Картотеку музично дидактичних ігор у вигляді яскравих,кольорових картинок  на всі вікові групи.Загалом 40 шт.


Доброго вечора ! Або я давно не заходила , або щось змінилося та я нічого не розумію??? Тільки за сотню загалом повідомлень перегорнуло та все туди... відразу  торгуємо ... Закодуйте свій матеріал , як всі це практикують ... Або йдіть будь ласка  торгувати на фейсбук.Це форум спілкування та обміну...Я в шоці !!! На ін-ку таке бачу вперше ...Вибачте не стрималася... :Grin:  :Blush2:  :Meeting:

----------

Alina Bila (10.08.2020), Vika34 (28.08.2020), Наташа5374 (22.03.2020), треба (31.01.2021)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Музично-дидактичні ігри з LEGO. Думала, думала, та й поєднала знайомі ігри з конструктором. Ось що получилось:

----------

irinasher (19.05.2020), Janett (12.05.2020), lolu66 (08.05.2020), nasoloda (15.05.2020), Note (23.05.2020), Yakusha (10.05.2020), Ната_ли (22.11.2021), ООленкаа (07.05.2020)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Графічні рисунки у вокальній роботі з дітьми 
"Музичний керівник" №11\2015

----------

lolu66 (08.05.2020), Natuly (19.05.2020), tato4ka (11.05.2020), зірка (08.05.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (14.05.2020), Марахотина (07.05.2020), Музрукоff (14.05.2020)

----------


## Музрукоff

В продовження теми графічних малюнків *Музограма "Вишиваю рушничок"*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Belynochka (20.03.2021), mria67mria67 (20.01.2021), nastiabar (18.05.2020), Sолнце (05.06.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.05.2020), Марильяна (17.05.2020), Ната_ли (22.11.2021), Пензева Людмила (20.05.2021)

----------


## Наташа5374

скарбниця досвіду / рухливі вправи
Дві рухливі вправи за системою Карла Орфа
Ранок
Ми швиденько прокидались,
Бо в садочок всі збирались. (потягуються) 
Вмили личка, вмили вушка —
Ми ж маленькі чепурушки. (вдають, ніби вмиваються) 
Зубки чистили швиденько, (вдають, ніби чистять зуби) 
Одягалися чистенько. (імітують одягання) 
Поспішили у садочок
Через річечку й місточок. (йдуть) 
А в садочку привітались:
«Добрий день! Ви зачекались?» (вітаються) 
В щічку маму цілували (шлють повітряні поцілунки) 
І рідненьким так сказали:
«Не хвилюйтеся за нас — (похитують пальчиком) 
Все в садочку буде «клас!». (показують «клас!») 
Веселі дошкільнята 
Ми веселі дошкільнята —
Життєрадісні малята! (показують на себе) 
На місці геть не сидимо,
Усе кудись ми біжимо. (виконують біг на місці) 
Стрибаємо, як м’ячики, (стрибають) 
Їмо супи й калачики. (гладять животики) 
То граємось на килимочку, (присідають) 
Йдем на прогулянку в садочку. (йдуть на місці) 
Нам до снаги — босоніж по травичці, (біг на місці) 
А ще купатися у річці. (вдають, ніби плавають) 
До спорту всі ми небайдужі, (заперечують пальчиком) 
А тому веселі й дужі. (піднімають і згинають у ліктях руки, демонструючи силу) 

Матеріал з ж-лу"Музичний керівник"

----------

diez73 (08.10.2020), Elena22 (25.08.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

музична ігротека / ранкова руханка
Ранкова гімнастика «Просиналка для звіряток»
Привітання
Музичний керівник виконує поспівки у помірному темпі. Діти рухаються м’яко, без напруження, за бажанням підспівують. 
Щічки з носиком проснулись, (піднімають руки, обличчя трохи вгору, усміхаються) 
Ручки сонно потягнулись. (потягуються на всі боки) 
Очка просять ще поспати, (заплющують та розплющують очі) 
Та вже час мені вставати. (кивають головою) 
Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля… (плескають у долоні)

Різновиди ходи
1. Прокинулось сонечко і гукає нас (марширують по периметру зали) 
На веселу руханку у ранковий час.
Ми крокуємо бадьоро, проженемо сни.
Зміцнимо своє здоров’я, донечки й сини! 
2. Разом стали ми навшпиньки, руки догори. (йдуть навшпиньках, руки випрямлені вгору) 
Йдемо вільною ходою — ловимо вітри, (стискають та розтискають пальці рук) 
І метеликів барвистих, й злющих комарів.
Бджілок тільки не хапаєм й пузанів-джмелів. 
3. Як ведмедики, тепер йдемо клишоного, (йдуть на зовнішньому боці стопи) 
Підгинаємо стопу — втоптуєм дорогу.
Ще лисичкам-хитруничкам треба прокидатись (йдуть на внутрішньому боці стопи) 
І на внутрішніх боках стопи розминати. 
4. Всі присіли та пішли, наче каченята. (йдуть навприсядки) 
І веселі, і кумедні каччині малята.
А за ними по траві скачуть жабенята, (стрибають навприсядки) 
На озерці комарів хочуть вполювати. 
5. Коні гарно йдуть в колоні, цокають копита. (йдуть, високо піднімаючи коліна) 
Всі утримують рівняння чітко й гордовито.
Ось побігли зайченята — налякались вовка. (легко біжать навшпиньках) 
Вітерець тріпоче вушка в зайченяток довгі. 

Основні вправи
1. Перша вправа — чапля стала, шию вигинає, (нахиляють голову вперед і злегка назад) 
Де там жабки заховались — пильно виглядає. (повертають голову праворуч-ліворуч) 
Ось так: раз-два — шию вигинає, (нахиляють голову вперед і злегка назад) 
Ось так: раз-два — пильно виглядає. (повертають голову праворуч-ліворуч)
2. Розвернула довгі крила — вгору-вниз махає, (стоять прямо, руки в сторони) 
На сніданочок до себе жабок зазиває. (махають руками вгору-вниз) 
Ось так: раз-два — вгору-вниз махає,
Ось так: раз-два — жабок зазиває. (стоять прямо, опускають руки)
3. Повертаються всім тілом жваві мишенятка, (стоять прямо, кисті рук на плечах) 
Спинки рівно, та й поклали всі на плечі лапки. (повертаються праворуч-ліворуч) 
Ось так: раз-два — жваві мишенятка, (коли повертаються, розпрямляють руки в сторони) 
Ось так: раз-два — всі на плечі лапки. (коли стають прямо — кисті рук на плечах)
4. За горішком білочка тягнеться, старається. (нахиляють тулуб ліворуч-праворуч) 
То ліворуч, то праворуч — м’язи розминаються. (у нахилі руки витягують над головою) 
Ось так: раз-два — білочка старається,
Ось так: раз-два — м’язи розминаються. 
5. Нахиляється вперед рибки наловити (нахиляються вперед, плескають біля підлоги) 
Мама-видра, щоб своїх діток пригостити. (випрямляються, плескають над головою) 
Ось так: раз-два — рибки наловити,
Ось так: раз-два — діток пригостити. 
6. Присідає їжачок під кожним дубочком, (присідають, витягують праву ногу праворуч) 
Дуже хоче назбирати смачнющих грибочків. (випрямляються) 
Ось так: раз-два — під кожним дубочком, (присідають, витягують ліву ногу ліворуч) 
Ось так: раз-два — смачнющих грибочків. (випрямляються)
7. Стали на чотири лапи гарні кошенята. (стають навколішки) 
Дружно спинки вигинають кицині малята. (вигинають спинки) 
Ось так: раз-два — гарні кошенята, (чергують вигини й прогини) 
Ось так: раз-два — кицині малята. 
8. Підвелися, лапки склали — стрибають звірята. (стрибають на місці) 
Ніжки порізно та разом ставимо завзято. (під час стрибків почергово розставляють 
Ось так: раз-два — стрибають звірята, і зіставляють ніжки) 
Ось так: раз-два — ставимо завзято. 
9. Ось і все! Ми зупинились, відновили подих. (зупиняються, рівномірно дихають) 
Яке добре в нас здоров’я — просто всім на подив!
Подмухали на пір’їнки — вони розлетілись. (повільно видихають на долоньки) 
Тільки щічки червоненькі у нас залишились. (спокійно вдихають і видихають)

Промовка після руханки
Встало сонечко ясне, нам воно всміхається.
Гарним і бадьорим ранком день наш починається.
Маємо чудовий настрій і струнку фігуру,
Адже всі ми любимо спорт і фізкультуру!

----------

diez73 (08.10.2020), divaone (02.09.2022), Elena22 (25.08.2020), lolu66 (09.09.2020), Natuly (23.07.2021)

----------


## Наташа5374

Музична ігротека з музичним супроводом:

----------

asaf (10.09.2020), dididi (09.09.2020), Elena22 (25.08.2020), kri (12.09.2020), lolu66 (09.09.2020), moderm (28.11.2021), nyusha0365 (09.09.2020), Olia Medvedeva (24.08.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (25.08.2020)

----------


## nyusha0365

ОНОВЛЮЮ ПОСИЛАННЯ НА КАТАЛОГ МУЗИЧНО-ДИДАКТИЧНИХ ІГОР (старша, середня, молодша групи)

----------

asaf (10.09.2020), dididi (09.09.2020), kolibri7.1 (31.01.2021), lolu66 (09.09.2020)

----------


## ina

оновлюю посилання ігри з форуму 4 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6i19/DrAqWMVfC

----------

asaf (23.05.2021), irina ivanovna (20.09.2021), Natali968 (08.08.2021), Natuly (23.07.2021), oltischencko (02.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), sunia67 (05.10.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (28.09.2021), нонна (08.07.2021)

----------


## ina

5 рік https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xofR/gQHkHoaDx

----------

asaf (23.05.2021), irina ivanovna (20.09.2021), Natali968 (08.08.2021), Natuly (23.07.2021), oltischencko (02.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), sunia67 (05.10.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (28.09.2021), нонна (08.07.2021)

----------


## ina

6 рік https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Tk1Q/egysZfvVQ

----------

asaf (23.05.2021), irina ivanovna (20.09.2021), Natali968 (08.08.2021), Natuly (23.07.2021), oltischencko (02.09.2021), poi2 (19.11.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (28.09.2021), нонна (08.07.2021)

----------


## Калинка Малинка1

добрый день .Замечательный материал А как скачать, подскажите. Спасибо

----------


## нонна

> добрый день .Замечательный материал А как скачать, подскажите. Спасибо

----------

nasoloda (23.09.2021), Калинка Малинка1 (28.09.2021)

----------

